# T8 light switch!



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone know where I can buy this switch? Thanks


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there something special about this switch, other than on and off?

I'd try Sayal. Take the switch with you and try to find the best match. You might have to redo the connectors. It looks like the switch fits into a hole and then the nut screws on from the outside. There are many switches that are attached the same way.


----------



## vandiscus (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I just want to replace it with the same switch.


TorontoBoy said:


> Is there something special about this switch, other than on and off?
> 
> I'd try Sayal. Take the switch with you and try to find the best match. You might have to redo the connectors. It looks like the switch fits into a hole and then the nut screws on from the outside. There are many switches that are attached the same way.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

This looks like a non-standard switch. There are many non-standard switches used in various electronics. They just use whatever they can find at the time of manufacturing. It will be very difficult, or you will need to be very lucky, to find an identical switch. If this switch is a simple push on, push off (use a multimeter to check), then it will be much easier to buy something functionally the same and change the connectors. After all, there should be only 2 wires involved. Otherwise look for a manufacturer and a part number, and Google it. Maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Does the fixture have a starter? If it does, the switch has to be held down until the tube fires and then released. This is a little different than a simple on and off for a self starting fixture.


----------

